# Funny Website! "My Parents Joined Facebook"



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I just hope nothing I post on my grandson or granddaughter's facebook page ends up on this website:

http://myparentsjoinedfacebook.com/

I hurt myself laughing...

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The funniest thing isn't even from a post on facebook it's their comment here 

Well here's your chance to get back at them for taking away your public privacy


public privacy 


now THAT is funny.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

yes, I've often wondered why people put some of the stuff they do online!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Every child's nightmare. I remember when my children started being embarrassed to be seen with me at the movies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the ones where parents and aunts are begging to for the kids to "friend" them!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I never thought of joining facebook - UNTIL my kids told me it was OK; and I never ask to friend any of their friends, UNTIL they tell me specifically that it is OK with them. My daughters have friended me, my son refuses (which I completely understand). AND I make a point to try to never remark about anything on their pages that I might consider odd or questionable. I try to be very non-judgmental in this venue.

But I've had a lot of fun fining old high school classmates & business associates, as well as social causes, to connect with (oops dangling participle).


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

This is great!  I love websites that compile funny things people post on Facebook.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Ha! *I* unfriended my own  teenage son on Facebook because HE embarrassed ME! Do they have one for parents of teens??



EllenR


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I joined Facebook for professional reasons, a lot of quilters have facebook pages.  Both the grandkids that are on F. sent me friend requests.  I don't tell their parents stuff I read on their pages, although if I saw something that I found scary I would.

Ellen, I think parents can post there, too!! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

My kids won't friend me for just this reason, lol.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I love facebook.  My kids (who are older) are the ones who told me I needed to be on it.  It's a lot of fun.  I love seeing all the pictures of my kids friends who use to hang out at the house.  I also get to show off pictures of my granddaughter for my friends to see.  I'm also addicted to those stupid quizes like "If you were a movie what would you be".


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My girls both friended me.  We're all on myspace too.  They're both grown & married with kids.  But one quiz my daughter took was "What sex toy are you?"  My comment was "My eyes!!!"  She said "Oops, sorry mom" - I responded "Hey, at least it wasn't your five favorite sex toys"!  Hope that exchange doesn't end up on this website.  I do find myself not saying certain things I might say if they weren't on there.  Which is probably a good thing overall!  I save those things for a couple of e-mail loops I'm in.   

Good thing about FB though - a network of my high school class got started a couple of months ago, now we've pulled together a mini reunion (40 years!) in August.  This will be the first HS reunion I've been to (I don't count the ones I've been to for my husband's class!)  Think that's how my husband first found out about his next HS reunion which is also this summer.  

Oh, and I keep saying I'm not going to take any more quizzes - I swear I think monkeys write them.  Teenaged monkeys.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

wow


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

lol too funny


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I think hell will freeze over before my son friends me on FB. I know he's there...somewhere...but he'd cut favorite body parts off before acknowledging my existence there.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I think some of your responses are funnier than the site!! I love you guys! <3


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My dad sent me an email to get me to join FaceBook...I did.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So did you "friend" your dad?

Betsy


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Both of my teen boys said it would be too creepy to friend me on FB. That is fine by me, they have their friends, I have mine and we all happy doing our own thing on FB. My oldest daughter is on FB and she did friend me (she is 27 though, not a teen)


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

The fastest growing new member segment on facebook is the over 50 crowd!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

My DD (mid 20s) told me that I needed to be on Facebook earlier this year, because I was missing out on all the beach talk.  My siblings all live in Ohio & I was planning to meet up with by Brother, SIL, sister, & niece at Myrtle Beach.  My daughter was hoping to go also.

So I joined, but only have family members as friends.  My profile picture is still that 'shadowy guy' (as my SIL refers to it).  I haven't responded to friend requests from non-family members, because I'm embarrassed that I don't really know how to use the site properly.  My DD said that I'm the only person who wants an instruction guide for Facebook.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh man. I am dying laughing. Both my mother and my mother in law have taken the facebook plunge. My aunt as well. Fortunately my father has stayed off it. But the funniest thing is when you post some sort of song lyrics or something as your status. Obviously, from a band you and all your friends grew up with, so your hopes is that they will recognize it, maybe experience a little nostalgia, etc. But instead I'd get something like this: 
I post "Pardon me while I burst into flames...." 

Mom will reply "Oh honey, we love you, hang in there, it's going to get better, I love you and believe in you. Call me if you need to to talk!"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  Great stories here!

Betsy


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Ha! Just to much...... loved all the posts.

    Brian


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I just found my best friend from high school by looking up her daughter's name and sending her a message. I saw the daughter's picture and she looked so much like her mom! Now we are going to get together soon, we live in neighboring states.
Kdawna


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I wrote this on another thread but...Within 15 minutes of joining FAcebook I found one of my Best High School Friends from Tonawanda, New York.  We couldn't believe we now both live in Arizona, in the same city and only 3 miles apart.  Her son lives in the house behind my house.  Needless to say we have "rekindled" our friendship.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Facebook is definitely a great way to network!  I've been contacted from people from high school.  I also get to spy on the grandkids.  

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

like others I have found some friends from High School which is a hoot and some other friends I had lost touch with - I wish I was better at finding people though I'm sure there are more out there that I just haven't figured out how to find them. 

The really fun thin is finding out that these people have so many things in common with you now that you never would have thought of way back when


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

This is just toooo funny, thanks for the giggles!

I to , am a Mom, that has a 24 year old son, on facebook, that won't be "MY facebook friend"!


----------

